# One year from today, the world will end



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 21, 2011)

Or maybe it won't...who knows. But the countdown has begun.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/L/LT_MEXICO_APOCALYPSE_2012?SITE=AP&amp;SECTION=HOME&amp;TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&amp;CTIME=2011-12-20-15-15-48

What do you plan on doing with the last year of earthly existence?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2011)

spamming


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 21, 2011)

We should be able to get the 10k done by then...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2011)

Then i'll bump this thread to the top on 12/21/12 and continue spamming.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, at least I passed the PE exam, let er rip.


----------



## Supe (Dec 21, 2011)

Hookers and blow.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 21, 2011)

the mayans calendar contractors were only paid to go to 12/21/2012, so they stopped there.


----------



## Adrenaline (Dec 21, 2011)

It's my birthday. Should be one helluva party :juggle:


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 21, 2011)

Its the shortest day of the year! I plan to enjoy it like always!

Happy Bithday Adrenaline


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 21, 2011)

grain alchohol &amp; strippers :bananapowerslide:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2011)

Supe said:


> Hookers and blow.


:beerchug: :40oz: :band: :Banane20:

:wanker: :bananadoggywow: :drunk:

:dance:


----------



## ofareggie (Jan 6, 2012)

I will probably be refreshing the NCEES results as I'll be taking the PE in Oct 2012...


----------



## Dleg (Jan 8, 2012)

My Fish and Wildlife free 2011 tide calendar stopped 9 days ago, but I'm still here.

I'm thinking the Mayan calendar isn't any different. Someone just needs to remember to go down to Maya land and pick up the new one on December 22.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 8, 2012)

^^^This means you're still running, right?

Dleg, 2012!!

The year of the environmental engineer!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 21, 2012)

It's 12/21 and we're still here. Damn, looks like I still have to pay the mortgage.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 21, 2012)

Great.

Now I've got to do Christmas shopping, put up decorations, etc, etc.

Stupid Mayans.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Dec 21, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Stupid Mayans.


If you can't count on ancient, lost civilizations, who can you count on?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm sure they'll say that about our civilization one day, when we have crumbled away to dust...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Great.
> 
> Now I've got to do Christmas shopping, put up decorations, etc, etc.
> 
> Stupid Mayans.


Shit, I got a pile of laundry I now have to do. Whatever happened to the fiery apocalypse?



SCarolinaNiki PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid Mayans.
> ...


I watched Stargate, and you can't count on Ancients.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 21, 2012)

Uh, we're still here. No raining apocolypse! No starts blowing up; guess I gotta go pay for all the goodies I bought with the end of the world sale going on... No payments due until the day after, should we still be here!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I watched Stargate, and you can't count on Ancients.


Did you write fan fiction?


----------

